# VW 507.00 Approved Oil



## veedubbclub (Nov 22, 2007)

Can anyone link a list of 507.00 approved oils? I'm in need of oil for my mk6 golf tdi and would like to avoid putting the wrong oil in it. Thanks.


----------



## veedubbclub (Nov 22, 2007)

veedubbclub said:


> Can anyone link a list of 507.00 approved oils? I'm in need of oil for my mk6 golf tdi and would like to avoid putting the wrong oil in it. Thanks.


Just decided to buy the OEM Castrol 5w-30 from the dealership. $12.50 + Tax per liter for those of you who are curious. (Danbury, CT):facepalm:


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

does Mobil 1 0w-40 carry 507? WalMart sells jugs of it and Castrol 0w40 now. Not sure if either oil meets 507 in the *USA* market. My dealer sells the M1 5w-30 ESP and the 5w-40 too. They also have the Castrol SLX Pro OE.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

T Dog said:


> does Mobil 1 0w-40 carry 507? WalMart sells jugs of it and Castrol 0w40 now. Not sure if either oil meets 507 in the *USA* market. My dealer sells the M1 5w-30 ESP and the 5w-40 too. They also have the Castrol SLX Pro OE.


Neither 5w-40 carries 507.00 certification anywhere. Mobil1 ESP 5w-30 carries 507.00 cert, and is available at Walmart, O'Reilly, Advance, and Pep Boys. 
http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENPVLMOMobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx
Pennzoil Ultra Euro L 5w-30 also carries 507.00 cert, but I'm not sure where to get it, beyond Amazon.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

I've seen 5w-30 ESP at PepBoys. They do the occasional Mobil 1 special. Otherwise, I've not seen it at WalMart.

Just to clarify, are you talking about 5w-40 or 0w-40 meeting 507? It's worth checking.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

T Dog said:


> I've seen 5w-30 ESP at PepBoys. They do the occasional Mobil 1 special. Otherwise, I've not seen it at WalMart.
> 
> Just to clarify, are you talking about 5w-40 or 0w-40 meeting 507? It's worth checking.


That was a typo on my part. As far as I am aware, the 507.00 spec actually calls for 5w-30.
This is from Europe, and is not the latest list of oils carrying approval, but it does show that they are all 5w-30.

Manufacturer Oil Type Viscosity
Addinol Addinol Mega light MV0539 LE SAE 5W-30
Agip Agip 7008 SAE 5W-30
Agip Autol Carrera Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Aral Aral SuperTronic LongLife III SAE 5W-30
Aral Aral SuperTronic Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Astris Astris Matro L-3 SAE 5W-30
Avia Aviasynth 5W-30 longlife III SAE 5W-30
BP BP Visco 7000 Longlife III SAE 5W-30
BP BP Visco 7000 Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Bucher AG Motorex Profile V-XL SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol TXT 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Longlife III Hochleistungsmotorenöl SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow VW
Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow Lo SAE 5W-30 n
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow Lo SAE 5W-30 n
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol TXT 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX LongLife III Topup SAE 5W-30
Cepsa CEPSA STAR TDI SYNT SAE 5W-30
De Oliebron Tor Extendo SAE 5W-30
Elf Elf Solaris LLX SAE 5W-30
Elf Elf Excellium TDI SAE 5W-30
ENI R&M Division Agip Formula FUTURE SAE 5W-30
Eurol Eurol Syntence Longlife SAE 5W-30
Eurolub Eurolub WIV ECO SAE 5W-30
FL Selenia Selenia Multipower Specs SAE 5W-30
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN GT1 Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Fuchs TITAN GT1 Pro C-3 SAE 5W-30
Galp energia Galp Formula Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Galp energia Galp Formula Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Gamaparts GAMAPARTS Super LongLife III SAE 5W-30
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula GVX SAE 5W-30
Hunold Eurolub WIV ECO SAE 5W-30
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula V Long Life SAE 5W-30
Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 SAE 5W-30
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 600 SAE 5W-30
Meguin megol Motorenoel Compatible SAE 5W-30
Meguin megol Motorenoel Compatible SAE 5W-30
Millers Oils Millers XF Longlife SAE 5W-30
Mitan Alpine Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Mobil Mobil 1 ESP Formula SAE 5W-30
Mobil Mobil SHC Formula V SAE 5W-30
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold Longlife SAE 5W-30
Motul MOTUL Specific 50400 507 00 SAE 5W-30
MRD Motor GOLD Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Neste Oil Neste City Pro W LongLife III SAE 5W-30
New-Process AG New Process eco syn Plus SAE 5W-30
Oel-Brack Midland Crypto3 SAE 5W-30
OMV OMV eco extra SAE 5W-30
OMV OMV BIXXOL special V7 SAE 5W-30
Opet Opet Oxt Formula V 507 SAE 5W-30
Panolin Panolin Avanis SV-X SAE 5W-30
Pentosin Pento Super Performance III SAE 5W-30
Petronas Petronas Syntium 5000 AV SAE 5W-30
Ravensberger
Schmierstoffvertr Ravenol WIV III SAE 5W-30
Repsol Repsol Elite Longlife 50700/50400 SAE 5W-30
Rowe HIGHTEC ECOSYNT Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra VX SAE 5W-30
Shell Pennzoil Platinum VX SAE 5W-30
Shell Q European Engine VX SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra LX SAE 5W-30
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AP SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra VX SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30
Shell Vapsoil 507 SAE 5W-30
Slovnaft Madit Gold Longlife SAE 5W-30
SRS Schmierstoff
Vertrieb Wintershall ViVA1 SLV plus SAE 5W-30
SRS Schmierstoff
Vertrieb Wintershall ViVA1 SLV plus SAE 5W-30
Startol Transit Diplomat Longlife III SAE 5W-30
Statoil Statoil LazerWay LL SAE 5-W30
SWD swd PRIMUS DPF SAE 5W-30
SWD Concep-Tech VX SAE 5W-30
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 504 SAE 5W-30
Techno Tecar Motorenöl 504 00 / 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Texaco Havoline Ultra V SAE 5W-30
Total Total Quartz INEO 504-507 SAE 5W-30
Total Total Activa INEO SAE 5W-30
Total Gulf Progress Intensia SAE 5W-30
Unil Opal Opaljet Energy 3 SAE 5W-30

Valvoline Valvoline SynPower XL-III SAE 5W-30
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower XL-III SAE 5W-30

Valvoline Valvoline SynPower XL-III SAE 5W-30
VAPS Vapsoil 507 00 SAE 5W-30
Volkswagen Original Teile ® Volkswagen LongLife III SAE 5W-30
Würth Triathlon Endurance III SAE 5W-30
Yacco Yacco VX 2103 FAP SAE 5W-30
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight 03 SAE 5W-30


----------

